# Surefire KL4 SSC P7 Direct Drive Mod



## darkzero (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's another KL4 P7 mod inspired by DaFABRICATA. This one is direct drive for maximum brightness as requested by the owner. Now that the IMR16340 cells are finally released this one can safely be run in a E1E body for small blinding light (with the exception of overheating of course). Too bad my IMRs have not arrived in time for testing this head.

The KL4 is a newer one so it has a bit more mass to the head than the older version but also requires more work to modify for a P7. I modified the head using a Dremel just as I did with my HDS P7 mod. I sputtered the reflector to completely eliminate the donut hole. Hope the owner enjoys. :wave:

-KL4 (newer gen)
-SSC P7 DSWOJ
-Sputtered Reflector
-2.8A direct drive on an AW 17670
-2.5A direct dive on a n AW IMR16340





























Left: P7 KL4, Right: Stock KL4 (brightest KL4 I have)






Same order, low exposure


----------



## Tessaiga (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow.. considering that you are using a dremel... your work's really clean!!! 

Good job!!! You got mail!!


----------



## lumafist (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice work Will....!!!!

How much would it pull from a 16340 though....?

And what body is that on the top pi...?
E1B-looking....


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 23, 2008)

PM sent.

EDIT - I wonder if the same thing could be done to the KL1


----------



## darkzero (Oct 23, 2008)

lumafist said:


> Nice work Will....!!!!
> 
> How much would it pull from a 16340 though....?
> 
> ...


 
I measured 2.0A from a 16340. I highly do not recommend it though. I've killed lots of 16340s in my Tri-Flupic P7 Arc LS.

The body pictured belongs to me.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 23, 2008)

You have very steady hands my friend 

Very clean mod.

Would the normal driver be ok to use in a mod like this using two CR123`s?


Regards,
Benny


----------



## carbine15 (Oct 23, 2008)

Beamshots dammit!


----------



## darkzero (Oct 23, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> You have very steady hands my friend
> 
> Very clean mod.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't think so myself but d'fab reported that he did it on his here.




carbine15 said:


> Beamshots dammit!


 
Haha, I knew someone would say that soon enough. I should've known better. I'll post some soon.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice.
i like the heatsink - huge.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 23, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> nice.
> i like the heatsink - huge.


 
It's the stock heatsink, too bad it's hollow. 


Beamshots added to the first post but they really don't do the light justice.


----------



## lumafist (Oct 23, 2008)

I was thinking how it did with the newer safer batts....


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Oct 23, 2008)

Excellent work Will! 
Clean and professional. 

Can this be done on a U2, KL5, or KL3 (newer no cooling fin version)? They used to be my favourite lights but are now collecting dusts only.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 23, 2008)

Visible EM Wave said:


> Excellent work Will!
> Clean and professional.
> 
> Can this be done on a U2, KL5, or KL3 (newer no cooling fin version)? They used to be my favourite lights but are now collecting dusts only.


 
Not sure if it is worth it in a U2 but the KL5 & KL3 may be worth the upgrade.

BTW, your other Mag will ship this Saturday. I'll email you pics & shipping confirmation.


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow Will!

Another clean and nice mod!!! :naughty:


----------



## Tessaiga (Oct 24, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Not sure if it is worth it in a U2 but the KL5 & KL3 may be worth the upgrade.
> 
> BTW, your other Mag will ship this Saturday. I'll email you pics & shipping confirmation.


 

Why did you say not worth it in a U2?? What about upgarding the emitter in a Kroma to a P7??


----------



## darkzero (Oct 24, 2008)

Tessaiga said:


> Why did you say not worth it in a U2?? What about upgarding the emitter in a Kroma to a P7??


 
Cause I'm not a fan of underiving P7s. IMO it's a waste of an emitter. If you replace the driver in a U2 to power a P7 sufficiently I'm assuming you will loose the ability to change levels & then the U2 would no longer be very much different from other hosts.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 24, 2008)

lumafist said:


> I was thinking how it did with the newer safer batts....


 
As stated in my post, my IMR16340s did not arrive in time for testing. However they did show up today & I still have this head in my possesion.

I measured 2.5A on a IMR16340 (added the result to the OP). Maybe the next one I'll do will be with a CSXOI to get more.


----------



## lumafist (Oct 24, 2008)

Guess I just looked at the pictures.....


----------



## bxstylez (Oct 28, 2008)

just got my KL4-P7 back from darkzero
wat a beauty..... very clean mod!

WOW, this sucker is bright.... direct-driven off AW's new IMR-16340

this will be my new pocket rocket for a while

thanks again william!

.


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 29, 2008)

Always reading about darkzero's nice mods and the new AW's 16340...

Where can i read some more about this new type of rechargeable???:candle:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 29, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Where can i read some more about this new type of rechargeable???:candle:


here you go :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 30, 2008)

Many thx my friend...:naughty:

Will,
what would be the advantage of using there new 16430's instead of
the older AW's Rcr123?


----------



## TexLite (Oct 30, 2008)

darkzero said:


>


 
Now thats what I call a "backup"!

Very cool DZ.



toby_pra said:


> Many thx my friend...:naughty:
> 
> Will,
> what would be the advantage of using there new 16430's instead of
> the older AW's Rcr123?


 
I'm not Will,but the short explanation:

They'll hold they're voltage under this high of a load and won't .

This high of a current would likely kill an RCR123 Li-ion or some part of your body.

-Michael


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 30, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Many thx my friend...:naughty:
> 
> Will,
> what would be the advantage of using there new 16430's instead of
> the older AW's Rcr123?



My understanding is that for a typical LiIon cell, it's considered unsafe to discharge at a greater rate than 2C, and only 1.5C for RCR123's. The LiMn (IMR-16340) cells can handle discharge rates of greater than 5C I believe, and in a 18650 size, over 20C!!!


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 31, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> My understanding is that for a typical LiIon cell, it's considered unsafe to discharge at a greater rate than 2C, and only 1.5C for RCR123's. The LiMn (IMR-16340) cells can handle discharge rates of greater than 5C I believe, and in a 18650 size, over 20C!!!


 
Many thanks for explaining...:naughty:


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 31, 2008)

email sent. 

Very nice job.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 31, 2008)

:bow:


*I need one...*

Very nice done darkzero!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes *very* nice Will. Should you ever decide to take up modding again, I'd love for you to do this to my KL4-BK.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 30, 2008)

PM sent with question regarding Vf and direct-drive compatibility.


----------



## pwx234 (Dec 9, 2008)

just built a ssc 7 led in a p60l head for my surefire G2 it's direct drive and it's pretty bright, thanks for your kl4 head pictures it inspired me

how do you post pictures from your computer on this site??


----------



## darkzero (Dec 10, 2008)

pwx234 said:


> just built a ssc 7 led in a p60l head for my surefire G2 it's direct drive and it's pretty bright, thanks for your kl4 head pictures it inspired me
> 
> how do you post pictures from your computer on this site??


 
Careful using a direct drive P7 drop in a G2. I did a P7 drop in for someone in the same light. Running direct drive it gets very hot very quick & because of the lack of heatsinking it has as is you can overheat the P7 easily. Since the G2 is composite you will not get feedback on how hot it's getting.



















To post images you will need to up load your pics to a web host. Photobucket, imageshack, & flickr are a few free ones. Then use the IMG tages to post them.


----------



## pwx234 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok thanks 

I only use it for short period of lighting at the time so it doesn't have the time to get hot

your mod is awesome by the way 

mine is in a electric tape version still


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wanted to let folks know that this KL4 at 3 minutes gets hot with only 2.5A at the tail. Fortunately; I think this illustrates the awesome heat transfer the KL4 bezel offers.

Here are the OTF readings:
*Surefire KL4 w/ P7 DD___________Mod by DarkZero on KL4 bezel_____1 IMR 16340 w/2.5A_______________ 484.6____________1 sec
*Surefire KL4 w/ P7 DD____________ Mod by DarkZero on KL4 bezel_______1 IMR 16340 w/2.5A________________ 419.2____________30 sec
Surefire KL4 w/ P7 DD____________ Mod by DarkZero on KL4 bezel_______1 IMR 16340 w/2.5A________________ 393.8____________1 min
Surefire KL4 w/ P7 DD____________ Mod by DarkZero on KL4 bezel_______1 IMR 16340 w/2.5A________________ 378.5____________2 min
Surefire KL4 w/ P7 DD____________ Mod by DarkZero on KL4 bezel_______1 IMR 16340 w/2.5A________________ 366.2____________3 min

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3273709#post3273709


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 10, 2010)

Real curious why you are not a fan of underdriving for efficiency 
::laugh::
What driver can I use in there to run it off one Li Ion efficiently?


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 10, 2010)

If I am not mistaken the L1 and L4 bezels do not have room for a driver. That is why most L1 or L2 mods that have P7's or MC-E are direct drive.

You can kinda control the current by choosing less capable (small size) batteries. IMR 16340 deliver 2.5A, bigger cell more current, and even bigger cell more current. 

It would be kinda cool to have a P7 with a 1.4A driver in this little hosts. Less lumens, less heat, but more runtime


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 10, 2010)

The KL4 (L4's bezel) originally had a driver
The L1 and L2 have the driver in the body, you only get DD when you gut the body or use it on a standard E series body


----------



## darkzero (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, thank you bigchelis. Never expected that high into the 400s, considering the reflector is sputtered too. I guess this would mainly affect spot & a lux meter rather than an IS. I figured high 300's max & not for very long. 




bigchelis said:


> If I am not mistaken the L1 and L4 bezels do not have room for a driver. That is why most L1 or L2 mods that have P7's or MC-E are direct drive.
> 
> It would be kinda cool to have a P7 with a 1.4A driver in this little hosts. Less lumens, less heat, but more runtime


 
IIRC this is the only one I did DD (at the customer's request). Stock KL4 driver delivers 700-800ma. I've done more with modified FLuPICs like this. 




GarageBoy said:


> What driver can I use in there to run it off one Li Ion efficiently?


 
Most KL4s I've personally done are with modified FLuPICs, the stock driver, & modified stock drivers like in the link above. Also did a KL4 with a K2 TFFC & SOB1250.


----------

